#ubuntu-jp 2011-05-09
<gustavo> alguem sabe como fais para ver o I.P
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> tedst
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<oscar_16_> おむすび
<tomohiro27> ありがとう
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> れ
<oscar_16_> す
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<oscar_16_> ubuntu11.04 / loox p70s インストール中
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> おにぎり
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2011-05-10
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> ¤ª¤Ë¤®¤ê
<tomohiro27> ¤ª¤Ë¤®¤ê
<tomohiro27> ¤ª¤Ë¤®¤ê
<tomohiro27> test
<hashy1126> すいませんがテスト他のチャンネルでやってもらえませんか？
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> ¤ª¤Ë¤®¤ê
<tomohiro27> era
<tomohiro27> gfsg
<tomohiro27> hrsy
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> test
<tomohiro27> ¤ª¤Ë¤®¤ê
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<mizuno> こんばんは
<Yuzuchan> こんばんは
<Mocchi> こんばんは。
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110510
 * Yuzuchan ROM
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<Henrich_> Zzz...
<jkbys> アクションアイテムから
<hito_jp> あれupgradeバグの件が議題からおちてるよーな
<jkbys> なんだっけ
<mizuno> ん、今週の議題からまるコピーしたんですが
<hito_jp> 先週やったあれ。
<jkbys> apt-cloneのやつですね
<hito_jp> 6.06 LTSのEOLアナウンスやりました
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<mizuno> グッズも発注しましたね
<jkbys> はい、仙台に間に合うかどうか微妙ですが
<mizuno> まにあわなかったら、手持ちのストラップの在庫で戦いましょう……
<hito_jp> あと大量のKubuntuCDでひとつ。
<jkbys> 議題のほうへいきましょうか
<jkbys> OSC仙台
<jkbys> [ ] 懇親会は？
<jkbys> 参照：https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110503
<mizuno> 例年どおり牛食いたいところですが……
<mizuno> 柴田さんがいませんね？
<Mocchi> 柴田さ〜ん
<jkbys> 柴田さんがいないと今日決めるのは難しい感じですか
<mizuno> いや、別にほかの参加者できめちゃっていいと思います
<Mocchi> それでは牛で。
<mizuno> んで、私はいつもどおりの自前開催に+1
<Mocchi> 同じく+1
<jkbys> じゃあ自前で牛たんで決定ですか
<jkbys> ちなみに店はなんて名前でしたっけ
<hito_jp> 利久かなー
<mizuno> 利久に行っているはず
<hito_jp> 予約かけないと死ぬハズ。
<jkbys> ほうほう
<hito_jp> ちなみに東京にもできたので喜ぶといいです。>主にミズノさん
<mizuno> ほほうー
<Mocchi> 予約に動いてもいいんですが、当日の動きがイメージできてないのでどうも。。。
<hito_jp> 柴田さんにお願いしてしまうのが安全ではなかろーかと
<Henrich_> イメージに動きを合わせる方向で（修行か
<mizuno> あとで連絡して、予約をおねがいしましょう
<jkbys> 牛たん食べたいが行けそうにない
<mizuno> ざんねん
<Mocchi> あと１1日。
<hito_jp> 自分も実はいけるかどーかあやしげな状態だったり。
<Mocchi> hito_jp: ツッコミ役は必要だと思います（真面目な意味で）
<mizuno> khikerな人をまきこんだので、ブース人数的には大丈夫なはず
<hito_jp> 大丈夫、期待の新人坂本さんが頑張ってくれるはずです！
<jkbys> 期待がかかる
<Mocchi> ボケ＋ボケ＝ほのぼの〜という理想式
<Mocchi> それとみなさん宿泊はどうする予定ですか？個別？
<mizuno> では5人(+hitoさんかも?)という感じすね
<mizuno> 東京から行くメンバーは二泊、宿とってます
<hito_jp> なぜかブースにkinesisとか置いてある不思議空間になるのか……
<Mocchi> mizuno: 便乗できたりします？
<hito_jp> 厳しいんじゃないかなぁ……
<mizuno> 宿の手配は柴田さん担当なので、聞いてみないことには
<Mocchi> そうですかー。前日に打ち合わせするのに楽だなぁって思ったので。なら、自前で取ることにします。
<mizuno> すまんです
<Mocchi> 見知らぬ街のぼっちを満喫しますね。まずは青葉山からだ（違
<jkbys>  仙台については以上でいいでしょうか
<mizuno> イベント関係はこんなもんですかね
<jkbys> では次へ
<jkbys> Firefoxで固定幅の日本語フォントに含まれる欧文グリフの幅が1/2にならない問題
<jkbys> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/779194
<jkbys> [ ] 対策とかある？
<jkbys> Kevinに聞かれて良くわからなかったので議題にしてみました
<hito_jp> それは「特定のフォントサイズだと等幅がそろわない」が本質ではなかろうかと
<jkbys> そういうものなんでしょうか
<hito_jp> で、cairoなのかxft+自前レンダラなのかによってdpi指定やらフォントサイズ指定をどう解釈するかが食い違っていて、
<hito_jp> 結果としてあちらを立てるとこちらが立たず、ということになる、はず。
<hito_jp> Windowsでも再現したりとかなんかそんな話を数年前にした気がするんですが、ちゃんと覚えてません。
<hito_jp> あとフォントファイルそのものとしてのバグかどうかも考えてなかった気がします。
<hito_jp> とりあえずfontconfigがなんか悪さをしているのか、日本語フォント特有の事情なのかすら自分は覚えておりませぬ。
<jkbys> とりたてて追求するほどの問題でもないって感じでしょうか
<hito_jp> 追求しないといけないものの、コストパフォーマンスが劣悪なのでやめときましょう、というようなことで記憶スタックに積んだ気がします。
<hito_jp> 一応takao以外の等幅フォントで同じ現象が再現できるか見て、
<hito_jp> 他でも再現したら「これはtakaoのせいではなくもっと根の深い問題だ」と主張しておく、というのが良いような気がします。
<hito_jp> いまのままだと「それtakaoが悪いんでしょ」という認識で、fcとか直さないといけない部分がスルーされる気がします。
<jkbys> 誰か試して誰か！
<hito_jp> 水野さん試して水野さん！
<hito_jp> あと試した結果をバグレポしてついでに焼きそばパン買ってきて
<Henrich_> 俺午後ティー
<Mocchi> さかもっち呼ばれず、しょぼん。
<ikuyaNOTE> ローソンで買い物して、おまけのうちわをください（謎
<hito_jp> ではそれで。よろしくお願いします（高度な釣り
<Mocchi> しまったっ、明日やっときます。
<jkbys> じゃあ坂本さんよろしくお願いしますってことで次へ
<hito_jp> apt-clone問題？
<jkbys> ローソンのうちわ高騰問題
<mizuno> なんだと
<hito_jp> とりあえず某大学のローソンはグッズで売り場を埋め尽くすのやめような……。
<jkbys> 某大すげぇ
<jkbys> 対処案a: Remix ISOとしては何もせず、アップグレード後のworkaroundをリリースノート等に記述する
<jkbys> (pros) なにも弄らないで済む
<jkbys> (pros) 「すでにアップグレードしてしまった人」にも有効
<jkbys> (cons) O以降の対処を検討する必要がある
<jkbys> (cons) ユーザーにとってお手軽ではない
<jkbys> (????) あくまで「N用のワークアラウンド」でしかないため、根治は別途考える必要がある。
<jkbys> 対処案b: Remix ISOを再リリースし、apt-cloneの問題の挙動を修正したものを含める。
<jkbys> (pros) 最小の修正範囲で済む
<jkbys> (cons) O以降の対処を見当する必要がある
<jkbys> (cons) apt-clone以外にも同じポリシ（ポケットはDISTとDIST-{updates,backports,security}だけ）のソフトウェアが出てくる潜在的な危険性を考えると、今のapt-lineは変更されるべき。
<jkbys> (????) リリースノートでのフォローはやはり必要。
<jkbys> 対処案c: Remix ISOを再リリースし、かつ、natty-non-freeリポジトリのapt-lineを「DIST」ポケット名で書けるようにする（「deb http://archive.ubuntulinux.jp/ubuntu-ja-non-free natty multiverse」とかにする）。
<jkbys> L/Nのサポート終了まで、既存スタイルのapt-lineも提供し続ける必要がある。
<jkbys> (pros) 解法としてもっとも妥当
<jkbys> (pros) O以降では新しいタイプのapt-lineだけ提供することで、今後同様の問題は起きなくなる。
<jkbys> (cons) apt-lineの見せ方を二系統にすることは、そもそも妥当な実装で可能なのか不透明。二重管理になるのは避けたい。
<jkbys> (????) リリースノートでのフォローはやはり必要。
<jkbys> => 各方法の作業工数見積もりが必要なため、一旦workaroundとして a) を行い、その後で検討しなおす。
<jkbys> こんな話だった
<jkbys> 作業工数の見積もりは全然出来ていませんすいません
<hito_jp> 今ちょっと書いたペン。
<hito_jp> えー、キモは「remixなnatty」じゃないと再現しない、とゆーことです。
<jkbys> Remixは再リリースすべきな感じ？
<hito_jp> しなくてもいいかなぁと
<jkbys> いいのかぁ
<hito_jp> ちょっとapt-cloneで本来どうなるべきか確認してよく考えないといけませんが、
<hito_jp> 数日のうちに急いでremixリリースしなおしたいので小林さん頑張ってください、とかいうことにはならないと思います。
<hito_jp> ただ、remix環境だとubiquity経由のアップグレードできないのよね、というのは実はremixだろうがオリジナルだろうが一緒なので、
<hito_jp> そこを重視するかどうか、がポイントです。
<hito_jp> オリジナルの場合はインストールした環境のapt-lineは壊れてませんが、パッケージ構成の再現部分が効いてません（たぶん
<hito_jp> remixの場合は、apt-line壊れた上にパッケージ構成の再現もされません（確定
<hito_jp> どっちも「natty-non-free/」を移行対象にするパッチで動くようにはなります。なので、出す場合は作り直してQAやり直すだけではある。
<hito_jp> 個人的には「アップグレードはalternate CDでどうぞ」で良くて、むしろOでやるべきこと整理するのにリソース使う方がよさげかな、という感触です。
<jkbys> かな・・・Remix CDでアップグレードする人も少なそうだし
<hito_jp> むしろlanguage-selector壊れてる方がヤバ気な気がしており。
<jkbys> 壊れてる？
<hito_jp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/778869
<hito_jp> fontconfig-voodoo -aが日本語対象に効かないので、一度lang-selectorで設定変えると69さんが帰って来ないのです。
<Mocchi> あ、うちのもそれでフォントの表示が戻らないのね。。。
<jkbys> あああ、そんな話があった
<jkbys> たしかにそっちのほうがやばい感じ
<hito_jp> というようなのを総合的に判断して、rollupして11.05とか11.06ぐらいの気分で出すのはアリな気がしています。
<jkbys> rollup?
<hito_jp> あー、「やばげな箇所集中的にパッチ」ぐらいの意味合い
<jkbys> なるほど
<hito_jp> まあこれpittyのレビュー通ってからじゃないと出せないのでー。
<hito_jp> ＃UDS終わるまでともいう
<jkbys> じゃあ来月って感じ？
<hito_jp> まあ、はやくて今月半ば以降ではないでしょーか
<jkbys> なるほど
<jkbys> じゃあ今日のところは以上って感じ？
<hito_jp> 他になければyesかとー
<jkbys> 他になければ終わろうかと思いますがどうでしょう
<hito_jp> とりあえずoでは自動テストを充実させたいっす……
<hito_jp> fontconfig-voodoo -aとか完全に自動化して見つけられた範囲じゃん、という……。これまで何度と無く喰らってきたのに。
<jkbys> hitoさんに期待がかかる
<hito_jp> げふぅ。
<Henrich_> では終了ー
<Henrich_> 再起動してきます。お疲れさまでした
<Mocchi> お疲れ様でした
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<hito_jp> はい
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> では１７ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Oops... 終わりかけではあっても，会議は終わっていなかったようですね．
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
#ubuntu-jp 2011-05-12
<MK`> test
<MK`> heh
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-05-13
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
<prun> $B$3$s$P$s$o(B
<micahcowan> prun, you need to config your IRC client to send/receive in UTF-8. That was ISO-2022-JP or similar.
<prun> $B$3$s$P$s$o(B
<micahcowan> Yeah, still ISO-2022-JP
<micahcowan> eigo o wakaru ka dou ka sirimasen kedo ne... #nihongo to iu channel ni iru to omotta.
<micahcowan> demo, sono message o wakarenakatta, chigau encoding dakara
#ubuntu-jp 2011-05-15
<elkng> hi all
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hello
<elkng> heh
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2012-05-08
<hito_jp> 小林さんがこなひ？
<hito_jp> 小林さんがくるまで22:10まで待機ということでひとつ。
<hito_jp> ping. > all
<chonan> alive
<hito_jp> 応答がSolaris風味！
<mizuno_as> でさきなう
<hito_jp> そして議事録を書いているはずの坂本さんからの応答がないレアイベントが。困った。
<chonan> そのOSの話はもうやめませう(え
<mizuno_as> すまほなう
<Henrich__> 眠気が。
<sia_gl> こんばんは
<Henrich__> わ。
<hito_jp> そしてGoogle chat上はonlineに見えるのに応答してくれない小林さん。
<mocchi> すませんいま気づきました
<mizuno_as> 応答しない=起きてる
<Henrich__> うつ伏せかも
<hito_jp> どーしよーかなぁ。
<hito_jp> 待ってても仕方ないからやっちゃいますか。
<mocchi> どーしましょ？
<hito_jp> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<hito_jp> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120508
<hito_jp> 前回5/1のアクションアイテム
<hito_jp> ここ以外に更新あるでしょうか？
<hito_jp> なければ次へ
<hito_jp> あ。
<hito_jp> フォーラム関連
<hito_jp>     https://forums.ubuntulinux.jp/viewtopic.php?pid=90505
<hito_jp>     [ ] 妥当なルールは何か？
<hito_jp> 12.04のRemix
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mocchi> リーダーキター！！
<jkbys> 遅くなりました
<hito_jp> でも面倒なのでスルー（ぉ
<hito_jp> とりあえず関係者一同読んでご意見を。
<hito_jp> 自分の意見はすでに書いてある通りなんだけど、冷静に考えると提供パスがsecureじゃないのが気になる。
<mocchi> 私の意見はすでにメールでメンバーに投げてありますが、再掲すべき？
<ikuyaNOTE> 管理者にジャッジを求める時点でアレという身も蓋もない意見
<ikuyaNOTE> 個別にジャッジするのがめんどくさいのでオールーオーケーかNGかがいい気がしますねぇ
<hito_jp> 再掲しないと他の人がエスパーしないとロジック追えないお
<mocchi> らじゃ > 再掲。
<hito_jp> 「こういうの作ったお」までは良くて薦めて回るのやめろ、が自分の意見。
<hito_jp> 短くまとめてね！
<hito_jp> コピペしたら空気読めない子としてかわいそうな視線が送られると思う（ぉ
<Henrich__> なにこれ
<hito_jp> たぶん論理としては、「そもそもそういう場所じゃない」「作ったことを宣伝するのはいいけど万能の解決策とばかりに宣伝して回るのは不許可」「ご自由に、ただしクソなやつは個別にNG出す」「ご自由に、全面的に自己責任なのでその胸ちゃんと書いてね」
<hito_jp> の四択ぐらい
<Henrich__> 誤解される可能性が高いことを認識しつつ「#1の説明で十分と思っています。」ではなー
<hito_jp> 2/3番目はもしかするとマージ可能
<hito_jp> そのへんの個別論はいったん踏み込まずに、「そもそもどうあるべきなん？」を考えるべきと思った。
<hito_jp> その上で今回のやつどーするねんという話に入れる。
<chonan> 神々の庭には参加してないんでアレだけど、「そもそもそういう〜」が自分の感覚的に近いかなと
<mocchi> このやりかたでバイナリー配布しちゃうと他の人のフォローが入れられれないからコミュニティにおける活動としてはふさわしくないというのが私の意見。
<mocchi> （空気読めない子）
<hito_jp> その意見そのものがフォロー入れにくい自己言及文という噂が（ぉぃ
<hito_jp> 作り方はフォーラムでさんざん語られてる気がするので、リンク貼れよとか個別論はいっぱいあるんだけど
<hito_jp> 「条件付きならOK」なのか「条件付きでも不許可」なのかどっちでそ。> 坂本さん
<chonan> 倫理的っぽいロジック無視して思ったのですが、フォーラムに投下するのは宣伝として効果があるのだろうかと。
<mocchi> 条件付きでも不許可で
<Henrich__> 「そもそもそういう場所じゃない」かなー　正直何したいのかよくわからないんだけどもね。
<hito_jp> 条件付きでも不許可のwhyを固めた方がいいかもしんない。
<hito_jp> 抽象論にまとめると「フォーラムで自作ツール（バイナリ状態）の配布はアリ？　なし？」かな。
<hito_jp> で、おまえそれソースないのにGPLものじゃん、で個別論としては終了だと思うので今回の件は脳内から抹消していいと思った。
<hito_jp> で、「バイナリじゃなくソース付ならいい」「そもそもソースだけ配れ」「どっちも不許可」が不許可陣営の個別論としてありうる気がする。
<chonan> 配布はナシ。自前でWebとかフォーラムっぽいもの構築して、そこに誘導するのはアリ。かなあ。
<hito_jp> [
<hito_jp> う。「一次ソースを別に持て」ってことですね。
<chonan> 本家かJapanese Team 謹製のものを議論することに決めないと、混乱しそうな気がします。
<mizuno> いまきた
<hito_jp> う。意味が取れないっす。>chonanさん
<chonan> ああ、例えば
<chonan> chonan ‏印のremix のようなもの作ったけど非常に凶悪で jp remix や本家のものを全然挙動が違います的なことがあった時に
<chonan> 質問投げる人が「本家 or JP remix」の環境を前提にしてるのか「邪悪chonan remix」を前提にするのかでひどいことになりやしないかと。
<hito_jp> う。それ今議論する意味が見いだせない。区別したらアリという話でしょうか。
<chonan> ちょっと性格は違うけど、派生ディストリビューション隔離(?)したように区別できればアリかもとは思った。
<hito_jp> とりあえず根本的な部分で、「無条件になし」「条件付きならあり」の二択で考えた方がいいのかな。「条件付き」にはソース単品ならアリとかそんな。
<mizuno> 素性のわからんバイナリの配布とか、無条件でNGでいいんじゃないかと思う。ソースに誘導するのはアリ
<mocchi> mizunoさんに+1
<jkbys> お、つながった
<ikuyaNOTE> ソースが取得できるPPAはあり？
<hito_jp> ん。主語変わっててロジック的に意味なくなってる予感
<hito_jp> 「フォーラムにおいて自作ツールのたぐいを紹介することは」「無条件になし」「条件付きならあり」の構文崩すと多分論理ツリー壊れるあるよ。
<hito_jp> なので「ソースに誘導するのはあり」だと「条件付きならあり」に投票してもらわないとネクロノミコンが現出する。
<mizuno> ああ、すみません
<mizuno> 条件つきでアリです
<ikuyaNOTE> 「自作ツールの類」はインストーラーは含まれてパッケージは含まれない？
<hito_jp> 全部含むと思う
<hito_jp> なので「こんなPPAを作ったと宣伝するのはアリ」なら「条件付きならあり」なんじゃないかと。
<ikuyaNOTE> ソースが読める/読めない以外の条件ってどういうのがありますかねぇ
<hito_jp> PPAかどうかとか、secure pathでアクセスできるかとかそれぐらい。
<ikuyaNOTE> （「自作ツールの類」はいろんな考えが入る要素があるので、例えばソース読める/読めないとかに単純化したい）
<hito_jp> それは「条件」としてシンプルなフィルタを作りたいつー感じではなく？
<ikuyaNOTE> いえ、だいたいそんな感じです。「俺の解釈だと自作ツールじゃない」ってのはめんどくさいので予め排除したい
<hito_jp> この場合だと、「ソースが読める」つーのはどんな感じだと担保されます？
<hito_jp> 横に置いておけとかそんな感じ？
<ikuyaNOTE> そうですねー
<hito_jp> あと「ソース」はなにをもってソースと言うのかーとかいう細かい問題が生まれそう。
<ikuyaNOTE> テキストエディタで開くことができて、人間が読める文字で表記されているもの？
<hito_jp> （って、「無条件になし」支持はなくなったと思っていいのかな）
<jkbys> （日本語Remixは「自作ツールのたぐい」じゃないのかな…）
<ikuyaNOTE> 私はどのぐらい単純化できるかですねぇ。あんまり単純化できないなら無条件になし
<hito_jp> ああなるほど。
<hito_jp> 本質的には自作ツールのたぐいだと思いますよー。
<jkbys> （「自作ツールのたぐい」の塊がUbuntuじゃねーの）
<ikuyaNOTE> だーかーら、そういう解釈の余地が入るのを予め排除したいのです
<hito_jp> え、小林さんの意見の意味がわからん。ロジック的に意味なくね。
<jkbys> ないかな？
<hito_jp> ちなみに個人的には「ソースが置いてあって、作ったよここに置いておくよ」つーてぽつーんと置いておくのはアリ、宣伝とか困ってる人への回答としてツールは止めろ
<jkbys> ふむふむ
<jkbys> 今回問題になってる件は、それだとどういう判断になりますか
<hito_jp> 「無条件になし」っていう意見が出てるなら対抗として意味ありそうですが、たぶん「条件付きならアリ」の中にそれ混ぜても微妙。
<hito_jp> ソースないよね、がNG。
<hito_jp> 作ったよここに置いておくよ、なのでそちらの条件はOK
<jkbys> あれって中みてないんですが、テキストエディタで書き換える範囲を超えていじってある？
<hito_jp> で、バイナリ配布のレピュテーションがちょっと気になるので悩んでいる。
<hito_jp> 否。テキストエディタのみ。
<hito_jp> （と配布者が主張している）。バイナリ配布する意味がいまいち分からない。
<jkbys> じゃあ、このファイルをこういじったよっていう情報さえついていればギリギリ問題ないかな？
<hito_jp> Trojanとか混ぜられるよなぁという疑問は残りますが、まあ発言者が継続的に活動してるならいいんじゃないかなぁと。
<hito_jp> PPAでもTrojan混ぜられるし。
<hito_jp> （じゃあこのルールを転用して、「自作PPAを解決策として薦めまくる」行為が目に余ったらどうしようとかいうのはちょっと懸念として残ってます）
<jkbys> 今回の例はともかく、isoで配りたいっていう場合もありそうですので、変更点を明示してあれば許容するのがいい気がしますね
<jkbys> 前に問題になったのは、品質に問題がありそうな自作スクリプトを困っている初心者に薦めたって事例でしたっけ
<hito_jp> yes.
<jkbys> PPAもダメってするのは新しい試みを摘みとりかねないので、PPAは許容して、品質については個別に判断するしかないって感じでしょうか
<jkbys> 「解釈の余地」が入ってしまうことになりますが
<hito_jp> ピンポイントに「こういうツール作ったよ」はアリ、「このツールであなたの悩みが解決します」はNG、当然ながらソースはついてないとダメ。ソースからバイナリ作れない奴はありうるけど、どうせPPAでもソースレビューとか誰もしてない。
<hito_jp> PPAは許容でいいと思います。品質判断は数が増えたら不可能なので、「その人の誠実さとスキルを判断して自分で考えましょう」
<jkbys> もし問題のあるソフトウェアを含むPPAが投稿されていることが確認できたときは、投稿を削除して注意喚起するなどの対応をとる、でおｋかな？
<hito_jp> ISO単品で作りたい例が悩ましいところですが、そこの芽を摘んでしまう結果になるのは避けたい。
<hito_jp> あたりが落とし所な気がします。いくやさんいかがでそ。
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁ想定していなかった問題が起きたらまた考えるということで、ひとまずはいいんじゃないでしょうか
<hito_jp> 問題整理。
<Henrich__> んー。
<Henrich__> まぁ、せめて私が作りました　とか明示して欲しいとは思ったが、誠実さの範囲に含まれるかな。
<hito_jp> そのへんは個別論だし、ガイドラインでフォローなんじゃなかろーかと
<hito_jp> たぶん基本方針のカバーする範囲じゃなくて、もっと枝の部分じゃないかなぁと。
<hito_jp> 基本方針：「ISO作ったよ、という宣伝投稿はあり」、ただしソースコードは付いていること。他の回答者に問題の解決方法として薦めて回るのは基本的にNG。
<hito_jp> 投稿した人の誠実さとスキルを判断して自分で考えましょう、の部分と、「こういう形で投稿してちょ」のガイドラインはそれぞれ別途考える
<hito_jp> で今日のところはいいですか？
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<jkbys> はい
<Henrich__> あぁそうね＜「こういう形で投稿してちょ」のガイドライン
<mocchi> オリジナルからの変更点を明示するというのはどうなったんでしたっけ？
<mocchi> ガイドラインに含まれる？
<hito_jp> 「ソース」に含まれる気がする。
<hito_jp> そういう意味では「ソースコード」じゃダメなのか。
<hito_jp> 「広い意味でのソース・作成方法」にすべき？
<jkbys> そのほうがよさそう
<ikuyaNOTE> 自己申告の変更点なんて当てにならないですけどねー
<hito_jp> 基本方針：「ISO作ったよ、という宣伝投稿はあり」、ただし広い意味でのソース・作成方法の解説が付いていること。他の回答者に問題の解決方法として薦めて回るのは基本的にNG。
<hito_jp> に更新してみる。
<chonan> 他の回答者に薦めて回る〜というのは、読者に誠実さとスキルの判断を放棄させることにつながるから非推奨ということにすればもうちょっとシンプルにならないじゃろか?
<ikuyaNOTE> diff見たけどchangelogにそんな事書いてねーよ！　とかよくある
<hito_jp> まあそれはchangelogだからつー気もする。
<hito_jp> functionalな部分は説明しろって言えばいいと思いました。
<ikuyaNOTE> なるほろ
<hito_jp> 明示的にNGにしておきたいなぁというのが意図っす。> 薦めて回る
<chonan> なるほど。
<hito_jp> なぜなら、これまでの経緯から独自の工夫と称したオカルト機能を搭載したやつを薦めて回ってしらばっくれるやつが絶対出るから（断言
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<jkbys> やっと切断前のログが読めた
<chonan> 「オカルト機能」、魅惑の語感だw
<hito_jp> 独自の工夫で音質を向上させたUbuntuとか薦めて回られるのイヤです！（本音
<hito_jp> そして「ちゃんと耳でテストしました」
<hito_jp> とか言われて誠意と主張されるのもイヤです！
<jkbys> （ちょっと見たいなそれ）
<chonan> 自分のblogとかwikiとかgoogle site とか活用してそっちでオカルト大展開せよというのは?(それでもちょっとイヤかも
<ikuyaNOTE> bashだと低音が響いてzshだと高音がよく伸びる（てけとー
<jkbys> zshはむしろ低音のイメージ
<mizuno> cshこそが至高の音色
<jkbys> この件は今日のところはhitoさんがまとめてくれたところまででいいんじゃないかな
<hito_jp> で、ガイドラインのたたき台を書く、というアクションアイテム足しておいてくだされ
<mocchi> はい > アクションアイテム追加
<hito_jp> つづき。
<jkbys> ドキドキ
<hito_jp> Remixに問題はなかったでしょうか？
<ikuyaNOTE> （ジャッジできるほど使い込んでません……）
<hito_jp> Remix独自の問題ではないんですが、起動時に特定の場面でCtrl-h押すとハイコントラストモードになって帰ってこない＆マウスカーソル巨大化したままGUIからはもとに戻せない、とゆーバグが発覚しましたが
<hito_jp> 「これ問題として複雑すぎるわぼけー」と柴田さんと途方にくれています。
<jkbys> 特定の場面・・・？
<hito_jp> TryUbuntuな起動後かな
<mizuno> わりとうっかりキー押しちゃったりしますかね
<hito_jp> そしてそんな問題に遭遇するのは「BackspaceのかわりにCtrl-Hを使う人」ぐらいなので
<jkbys> 俺だわ
<hito_jp> 自力で解決できるだろーから優先度は低いかと（ぉ
<mizuno> じゃあそれもう裏技でいいよ
<chonan> エキスパート殺しな罠か。
<Henrich__> ファミコンみたいだな
<Henrich__> ウルテク
<hito_jp> なんで世間で問題にならないのに某弊社でだけ異常な発生率なのか謎が解けたよ！
<chonan> うぶ通に投稿しないと!
<jkbys> Aボタン連打したら服を脱ぐってウソテクがあったな
<hito_jp> で、それはともかく。
<emiryun> 上上下下左右左右BAスタートを押すとフル装備になるUbuntu(逃亡
<mocchi> 市井の普通のひとには気づきません
<Henrich__> ソレダ＜コナミコマンド
<hito_jp> [ ] 問題がなければプレスCDを作りたい
<hito_jp> no
<hito_jp> の方なんですが、12.04de
<hito_jp> で作るか12.04.1で作るかそもそも作らないか、ぐらいで
<hito_jp> 12.04.1で作るのがいいかなぁと個人的には思っています。理由：10.04ユーザーに薦めにくい
<Henrich__> あー
<jkbys> まだまともにアップグレードできないんでしたっけ、10.04から
<Henrich__> なんか修正まちなんだっけ
<Henrich__> ちなみにコナミコマンドは php.net でも実装されています。お試しあれ
<ikuyaNOTE> CDのデザインはどうするんでしょ。。なんかそのへん片付けてたら12.04.1ぐらいにはなってる気はしますね
<hito_jp> alternate cdとか使うと微妙です
<hito_jp> 10.04からのLTS upgradeはネットワーク経由ならいけます。しかしリリースノート的には12.04.1でやってね、と書いてあります。
<mizuno> CDのデザインかー
<hito_jp> サーバーのLTS UpgradeはコンソールでGRUBの選択変更が必須という罠もあります
<hito_jp> で、さいわい12.04のCDは某うぶまがにつくので
<jkbys> あー昨日やったら出たわGrubの選択
<hito_jp> 12.04.1でもいいんじゃないかなぁ、というのが個人的見解です。
<jkbys> 12.04.1でいい気がしますね
<jkbys> 前は村田さんがデザインしてくれたんだっけな
<hito_jp> 色変えればすぐにでも（ぉ
<chonan> www
<ikuyaNOTE> デザイン公募とかチンタラやっているうちに12.04.1(ry
<hito_jp> 瀬尾ペン先生に公式に依頼してもいいですし！（え
<mizuno> それだ
<chonan> それだ
<jkbys> 環境型セクハラだって怒られたりしないですか
<mizuno> なにそれ
<hito_jp> まあそんな感じで、12.04.1狙いでひとつ。
<jkbys> もう23時半過ぎてるのか・・・俺が遅くなったせいですね。すいません。
<hito_jp> というあたりで、次回決めましょうか。
<hito_jp> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<jkbys> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<mocchi> はい
<chonan> はい
<mocchi> 議事録の修正お願いします: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120508
<hito_jp> 修正前提!?
<mocchi> （今回も自身ないお・・・）
<mocchi> （自信ない）
<hito_jp> では5/15(火) 22:00- で。お疲れ様でした
<hito_jp> とりあえず結論だけ書けばいいよ（優しい目）
<hito_jp> ＝途中全部まちがってる
<emiryun> 本当だ…＞php.netにコナミコマンド
<Henrich__> ワタシ、ウソ　イワナイアルネ
<chonan> php 自体にたまにコナミコマンドが発見されますけどもね(遠い目
<Henrich__> たまにじゃありませんよ？
<chonan> さらには php プログラマにも(ry
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<emiryun> 自爆したりとか…？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 会議が終わると途端に人がいなくなりますね．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> まあ，用事があるのなら，会議の直後にでも話しかければいいのですけど．
<chonan> 人数よりも濃い人たちが集合する的なギャップはありますね
<hito_jp> いちおうログは見てるので明示的に話しかけられると応答はしたりします
<Henrich__> ほぼ見ていないなー
<Henrich__> そろそろリリースに向けてきあいいれないとな
<Henrich__> ほな
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Debian のリリース？
<chonan> そうですね
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Debian の Apache のバージョンが古いのか， Multiviews + SSL にすると，ページが出ない問題があったのだけど，それは自然解決しているか知らん？なんて思ったり…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 自宅鯖は， i686 で， amd64 じゃないけど， Ubuntu 入れた方がいいのかどうか…という感じ．
<chonan> debian も良い選択だと思いますよ。
<chonan> サーバ用途だということだと、Debian と Ubuntu の差はデスクトップほどは無い気がします。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> サーバーに必要なのは安定性と考えたら，そんな感じなのかも知れませんね．
#ubuntu-jp 2012-05-10
<kab> hello !?
<bgiaaoi> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2012-05-11
<bgiaaoi> hello
<bgiaaoi> http://imgur.com/a/cuvRd
<bgiaaoi> opinions?
<giabuayc> Hello
#ubuntu-jp 2012-05-13
<evilestmark> luyikei こんばんは
<luyikei> evilestmark: こんばんわ
<evilestmark> マークです。
<luyikei> おお
<luyikei> ubuntu-jpだとやりにくいので
<luyikei> linuxmint-jpに
<luyikei> 来てください
#ubuntu-jp 2013-05-07
<hito_jp> こんばんは？
<mizuno> こんばんは
<yutaka-m> こんばんは
<jkbys> こんばんは
<nobuto> こんばんは。
<hito_jp> 議事録準備しますのでお待ちを
<lindwurm> こんばんは
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130507
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<nobuto> 私担当分は登録しておきました。 https://launchpad.net/bugs/1174791
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<hito_jp> RaringのQA時点でカバレッジどうよ的な問題って出てきてたでしょうか。
<jkbys> なんかあった気がする
<hito_jp> じゃあ反映しておいていただければ。
<jkbys> メモしてたとおもうのでやっておきます
<hito_jp> （どっちにしろ次はNew Unityがあるんで大改定かもですが……）
<jkbys> ヒィ
<hito_jp> よろしくおねがいします。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムはこんなとこでしょうか
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys>     [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> 日本語Remixのリリースぐらいかな
<hito_jp> 5月分でいいんでしたっけ……
<jkbys> 4月分書きに行くって言って書いてないわ
<jkbys> Remixのリリースは5月分ってことで
<hito_jp> 「日本語Remix(32bit)」ぐらいの書き方でいいでしょうか（意味深）
<jkbys> ソレデ
<hito_jp> じゃあそれで
<jkbys> OSC沖縄 2013
<jkbys>     http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-okinawa/
<jkbys>     申し込み締め切りは5/22
<jkbys>     参加者
<jkbys>         mizuno
<jkbys>         naru0ga
<jkbys>     [] mizunoが申し込む、でよい？
<jkbys> オキナワ！
<AndChat|241401> ナワ！
<mizuno> NetBSD隣接希望出すかっつーか、今申し込むと自動的に隣りになるつーか
<hito_jp> 隣接希望は明示的に出してあげたほうが事務局死なないハズ……
<mizuno> もうホテルと飛行機とっちゃったしね
<Henrich_> はや
<jkbys> では申し込みよろしくおねがいします
<mizuno> はーい
<jkbys> OSC京都 2013
<jkbys>     http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-kyoto/
<jkbys>     申し込み締め切りは6/10
<jkbys>     [] 今年も参加する？
<jkbys> する？
<mizuno> するよね？
<hito_jp> するんじゃないかな？
<mizuno> んじゃする方向で
<hito_jp> 今の時点で「参加できそう」って方はみなさん手を上げてみましょうか。一応。
<hito_jp> ノ
<mizuno> ノ
<jkbys> ノ
<jkbys> じゃあ参加だな
<hito_jp> じゃあ申し込みよろしくおねがいします、でいいのかな。
<mizuno> セミナーはとりあえず未定にして、申し込みだけしちゃいましょうか
<jkbys> じゃあ水野さんよろしくお願いします
<mizuno> こっちは隣接希望関西Debianでイイカナ
<mizuno> まあ、例年通りやっとくです
<jkbys> いいんじゃないでしょうか
<jkbys> よろしくどうぞ
<jkbys> Translator Candidates
<jkbys>     Raringがリリースされたので投票権のある方はレビューをお願いします
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/enroll/translator_candidates
<hito_jp> 申し込みのアレンジは（過去に申し込んで問題起きてないなら）担当者マターでいいんじゃないかなー。
<kuromabo__> Japanese Translatorの権限を持っている人は、投票よろしくお願いします。
<hito_jp> レビューお願いします、というアナウンスだけなので特に話し合うことはない感じですね。
<kuromabo__> ですね
<jkbys> ではよろしくおねがいします
<hito_jp> あとは http://atnd.org/event/E0015335 か
<hito_jp>  http://atnd.org/event/E0015335 やります。申し込み・スタッフ立候補等よろしくおねがいします。
<mizuno> ひょっとしたら、最悪行けない可能性が出てきました orz
<hito_jp> じゃあ魂だけ参加ということで……。
<mizuno> その日の朝までクアラルンプールとかいう可能性がゼロではなくなってきたw
<hito_jp> このハリセン鎌で魂を切り離せばいいですよね……？
<mizuno> そんなかんじで
<hito_jp> まあ参加できなくなったらキャンセルするということでよろしくおねがいします
<mizuno> へい
<hito_jp> なお会場のサイズには余裕があるのでいざとなったらまだまだ拡張できる「かも」です。
<jkbys> MLでの告知とかはするんかな
<hito_jp> これから流しますです。ミーティング終わり次第。
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> 議題おわりかな
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<yutaka-m> あ、私もスタッフにいれてほしいです。
<hito_jp> スタッフをしていただける方は、https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OfflineTokyo201305/Staff の「想定スタッフ」欄を編集してくださいまし
<yutaka-m> 了解しました。
<hito_jp> （それはそれとして普通にATNDに申し込みをしておいて頂けると助かります）
<hito_jp> ちなみにスタッフは12:00集合となるかもしれませんが気合のある人だけでOKです。たぶん。
<yutaka-m> わたしは会場用意係の人です。
<hito_jp> それはスタッフ欄じゃない方が安全ですね……
<hito_jp> exhibitorとかいう欄を作りましたので、そこに足しておいて頂けるとこちらの計算がラクです……。
<Henrich_> いけるかどーかわからないなー
<yutaka-m> スタッフ的な情報伝達があったらjoinしたい感じです。よろしくお願いします。exhibitorに追加しておきます。
<hito_jp> それは多分メールベースになって、Ccで流す形になるかと思います。
<yutaka-m> 了解しました＜メールベース
<hito_jp> よろしくおねがいします。
<hito_jp> というぐらいでいいのかしら……
<jkbys> とりあえず終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<mizuno> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<nobuto> はい
<Henrich_> hai
<jkbys> では14日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130507
<hito_jp> みずのさんに送信をお願いすればいいのかなパターン的に
<mizuno> ほい
<mizuno> では投げておきます
<mizuno> そだ、こばやしさん
<mizuno> イベントのノベルティグッズの在庫の数わかったら教えてください
<mizuno> 申し込み時に提供グッズ決めたいんで
<mizuno> 送信しておきました
#ubuntu-jp 2013-05-10
<sock> こんばんは
<pipe_> こんばんは
#ubuntu-jp 2013-05-12
<Emmanuel_Chanel> どなたか、 oidentd の設定に詳しい方いませんか？
#ubuntu-jp 2014-05-06
<hito_jp> こんばんはって小林さんダウンか……
<mocchi> こんばんは
<hito_jp> いる人＆今日議題を消化したい人？
<hito_jp> （いるし議題を消化したい気もするけどメールでいいや）
<mocchi> 議題は今週末のオフラインミーティング関連なので、今消化しとく必要があるかと。
<mocchi> メールでいい気もしますが。
<hito_jp> メールでいい気がひしひしとするし、どうせ人数いないと決まらない気もするのよね……。
<hito_jp> とばそうに+1
<mocchi> +1
<hito_jp> 坂本さんと見つめ合っててもしかたないのでスキップということで確定で。
<mocchi> らじゃ///
<mocchi> 議題は消しときます。
<Henrich_______> あぁ今週末でしたか
<mocchi> それではお疲れさまでした。
<mizuno> 今週末です
#ubuntu-jp 2015-05-05
<emma> hello
<emma> is anyone awake?
<hi117> im awake
<emma> hi117: how's it going?
<emma> Are you Japanese?
<hi117> no
#ubuntu-jp 2015-05-06
<kwos> hello
#ubuntu-jp 2015-05-08
<Boris_Osaka> 何、れれ
<Boris_Osaka>  Is anybody here?
#ubuntu-jp 2017-05-12
<robert0> hi
<tt1500> おはようございます
<tt1500> 誰かいりゃっ者いますでしょうか？
<tt1500> だれかいらっしゃいますか？
#ubuntu-jp 2018-05-09
<avis> hello.  Japan wants me to be correct and unhackable.  please relay to japan teletype
<darknite> hello
<darknite> こんにちは
